# Nice staircases, post yours



## t2dg (Jul 23, 2015)

*National Museum of Art in Mexico City, formerly the Palace of Communications*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by erbse


erbse said:


> "*Dockland*" Hamburg is still Teherani's best building imho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

Different staircases from Madrid

The staircase in the 'Marine Ministry Building' (today Armada Headquarters):









Visitors to Naval Museum (yes, in Madrid, the country has been very centralised in the past  ) can visit it at certain schedules.
It is quite a surprise because the entrance to the museum is quite modern and dull. 








But there is a trick, the stair case belongs to the 'Marine Ministry Building' (today Armada Headquarters), next to the museum

Other staircase, may be not so impresive _per se_, is the ambassadors staircase in the Royal Palace, but is adorned like in the picture below every time a new ambassador is appointed to Spain and pgives the credentials to the King:








bigger version of the photography: here

And the staircase/hall of 'Casino de Madrid':


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The elliptical staircase of Palazzo Carignano in Turin, Italy

Built in 17th century, the finest palazzo was designed architect Guarino Guarini, with an elliptical centre facade, an interior courtyard decorated with stairs and an impressive curved double staircase. The palace was the first Parliament of united Italy and the birthplace of King Vittorio Emanuele the 2nd.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The staircase of Portico di San Luca in Bologna, Italy

The construction is 3.7 km long and has 666 arcades. This walk takes you from the historic centre of Bologna to and along the Portico of San Luca. It connects the Porta Saragozza with the San Luca Sanctuary, on Colle della Guardia. The Sanctuary was meant to house a miraculous icon of the virgin. The arcade was meant to protect the icon as it was paraded up the hill.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Two staircases of Palazzo Ducale in Venice, Italy

The Scala dei Giganti
When you enter the Palace through the south entrance you will reach the courtyard. You will see the Scala dei Giganti, built in 16th century and designed by Antonio Rizzo. 
This staircase played an important role during the appointment of a new Doge.
The Doge spoke his oath of loyalty from the top step before receiving his characteristic headpiece and regalia on assuming office.



















The Scala d'Oro
From the loggia you can reach the magnificently decorated Scala d'Oro to the second and third floor of the palace. 
The staircase, adorned with countless gilded stucco, was designed by Sansovino and built in the 16th century. 
Besides the beautiful ceiling decorations, the floor also deserves a special mention: if you look down the stairs it creates a three-dimensional impression.










Venezia, Palazzo Ducale, le volte della Scala d'Oro by Due per Tre Blog

Sabaiko jainkosa by kixmi71

Golden Staircase by David Morgan-Mar


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by calatravavx


calatravavx said:


> *Guatape,Antioquia*
> 
> _RJS1417 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


guatape antioquia colombia

26. El Peñol, Colombia-5.jpg by Alexandre Patrier, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Residenz in Wurzburg,
Germany
Wurzburz - Bishop's Residenz by Paul Appeldorn, su Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is not exactly a staircase :grass:
by Lovricico


Lovricico said:


> *Concón-Reñaca*, Región de Valparaíso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

staircase in regaleira palace, portugal


















there is also a staircase to access a small cave








https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinta_da_Regaleira


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

That Dockland looks striking, however how much floor space do they lose by that slant?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

proposed building in chelyabinsk


Chelyabinsk said:


> Выложу еще рендеры с сайта авторов проекта


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by calatravavx


calatravavx said:


> *
> Art Institute of Chicago.*
> 
> Grace by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

unknown place
Homage to Escher by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Rino Levi, Casa Olivo Gomes (1949)










I really like its elegant simplicity.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by gao7


gao7 said:


> Tianjin Binhai New Area Library Nov 17, 2017.  [Photo/VCG]


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

wow, that's spectacular for sure.
It seems it's a bit difficult to pick certain books though


----------

